# Thanks Colorado Kids



## Lscotese (Apr 29, 2017)

You don't always meet the people that help you out, but you can always find signs of them on the river. Thanks for the help Colorado Kids!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

We floated passed them on the way out to Pearce after we parted ways from you guys and thanked them too. Turns out they are all a bunch of Colorado College kids and Hunter thought he knew a bunch of them. We were all rigged together and couldn't get to shore in time but conversed with them as we floated by.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2011)

We also saw these kids! And your boat... we were the group camped above Lava on the morning that you discovered that you lost it, and I texted one of your kayakers via InReach that we had found it later. The Kids had some mishaps of their own and I gave a gal a sling from our med kit after she smashed her elbow in Upset. They were a fun, adventurous group and I’m glad the river karma was flowing this spring 

We left your bread box on tequila beach after finding it eddied out below the spring. There was some entertaining discussion about what it might contain, and we were happy to find out that it wasn’t poop.


----------



## LLubchenco (Nov 23, 2016)

Hell Ya! Cheers to y'all! Glad to hear some carnage and goodness was had down there! 

By chance, did anyone happen to camp at Ledges (normal, not upper) and find half of and AT Flexi kayak paddle? Still crossing my fingers to get it back someday, but it was left in poor style at the end of march, so no telling what the river gods decided to do with it. 
Happy boating to everyone!


----------



## matt man (Dec 23, 2011)

Had 2 out of three boats flip in Satans gut about ten years ago. Lost one on down stream, we found it before dusk, right side up, tied off, in an eddy. Those folks left us the first sandy beach, and camped someplace else, cause they new we’d had carnage.
Huge river karma was sent there way, and huge good river karma to the Colorado kids, it’s folks like you that make the boating world keep going, when the shit hits the fan, as it is going to, for every last one of us.
Thank you!


----------



## Lscotese (Apr 29, 2017)

Cookie said:


> We left your bread box on tequila beach after finding it eddied out below the spring. There was some entertaining discussion about what it might contain, and we were happy to find out that it wasn’t poop.


We too, wondered how long it had taken for you to 'discover' that it was indeed not a poop box! 


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

I was on Cookie's trip, hope you enjoyed the little bit of tequila we left you with the bread box!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Cookie said:


> We also saw these kids! And your boat... we were the group camped above Lava on the morning that you discovered that you lost it, and I texted one of your kayakers via InReach that we had found it later. The Kids had some mishaps of their own and I gave a gal a sling from our med kit after she smashed her elbow in Upset. They were a fun, adventurous group and I’m glad the river karma was flowing this spring
> 
> We left your bread box on tequila beach after finding it eddied out below the spring. There was some entertaining discussion about what it might contain, and we were happy to find out that it wasn’t poop.


Thanks for helping them and us out.

You were fortunate that you found the bread box... the rest of the ammo cans on his boat said Poop on them :-D

Not 100% since I believe the breadbox was sitting on top of a cooler and could have been knocked out....but it sounds like the boat definitely had a fun ride through Lava. Probably where it flipped...but who knows.

We all said we'd pay decent money to see a GoPro time lapse of the boats Solo journey after it broke free.


----------



## Lscotese (Apr 29, 2017)

Paddle Iraq said:


> I was on Cookie's trip, hope you enjoyed the little bit of tequila we left you with the bread box!


We must have! I can't remember much!!


----------

